# what color modifier is present



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

This one has me stumped, please help. It's father is dominant opal blue check carrying brown and dilute, mother is silver check carrying recessive yellow. Both split for bar pattern.


----------



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

Looks like a Dilute Dominant Opal to me.

Jim


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

*tmaas*

It is dilute dom. opal, but I'm questioning why the wing bars are poorly defined and the bird appears more dun than silver but has tail bar.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

A moult may change that.


----------



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

tmaas said:


> It is dilute dom. opal, but I'm questioning why the wing bars are poorly defined and the bird appears more dun than silver but has tail bar.


T-pattern or dark check dilute blues are duns and are often confused with browns. The tail looks like a stadard dominant opal tail to me. Domiant opal doesn't eliminate the tail bar, it lightens it. Usually lighter than the rest of the tail. That tail looks just like the tails on all of my opals.

Jim


----------



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

Also, the wing bars are poorly defined because they have been diluted.

Jim


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

A dilute t patten may look dun but if it does not have a gene for spread then it is not classified as a dun. You could call them mimic duns if you want the same as some may call a non diluted t pattern a mimic black but they are not true blacks/duns.


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

I agree that the bird is probably dilute opal bar. Opal expression is variable, and that is probably why the bars are a bit strange. Maybe the color will change with the moult. Maybe this is brown opal? Definitely not dilute brown opal. Was the down short or not?


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

The bird had short down so it is dilute, not brown. Its orig. tail feathers were dun color so I thought it was dil. spread dom. opal, but now its tail molted in with bar so I was confused, however,after looking more closely at other offspring from its parents, I'm thinking maybe the smoky factor is messing with the wing bars and causing the dun appearance rather than clear silver. Thanks


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Dilute blue opal and definitely smokey. Clearly split for recessive red thanks to mom.


----------

